# la teva és una presència fonamental que no en podem/ de què no  podem prescindir



## gvergara

Hola amics:

Acabo d'escoltar l'oració següent en un discurs en què un actor fa al·lusió a una companya seva que està malalta: 
_
La teva és una presència fonamental *que *no *en *podem prescindir_. 

A menys que estigui molt equivocat (que és perfectament possible, en tot cas), aquesta oració no és normativa ja que, segons jo, hauria d'ésser:
_
La teva és una presència fonamental *de què/ de la qual *no podem prescindir_. 

Us ho pregunto perquè ja que al meu país les persones (sobretot les de les generacions més joves) des de ja fa temps estan tenint problemes amb les oracions de relatius més "difícils": les de possessió (s'escolta sovint _La chica *que su *papá trabaja... _en comptes de _La chica *cuyo *papá trabaja_...) i aquelles introduïdes per preposició (molt més comú _El chico *que *fui a la fiesta..._ que _El chico *con que/con quien *fui a la fiesta..._), i em preguntava si potser això també passa a l'imperi catalanoparlant (potser per raó de la influència del castellà espanyol????) Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## RIU

Si el discurs el fa un actor...

Però sí, tens raó, la forma correcta es con tu dius.


----------



## gvergara

RIU said:


> Si el discurs el fa un actor..


Això mateix és el que m'ha sorprès. M'esplaio. Aquell discurs és fet dins el context del curs de català que estic fent, que ensenya català "correcte". El curs presenta el català en diversos contextos: familiar, formal, etc., i en diverses varietats. Normalment, però, ni tan sols en contexts informals no es presenten formes incorrectes. Per això em pregunto per què  s'ha escollit precisament un actor per a mostrar una forma no normativa. N'hi ha alguna, d'explicació?


----------



## RIU

OPCIO 1:

Ignoro quí es l'actor esmentat, tanmateix penso que l'actor, amb molt bona voluntat, arriba fins on arriba i que aixó ha estat una lleu patinada. Es obvi que ningú parla perfecte, i que de tant en tant hom en deixa anar alguna.

OPCIO 2:

S'ha fet expessament per veure si els estudiants ho pilleu. Tens un 10.


----------



## Penyafort

No és incorrecte. Es considera col·loquial, però. Les formes escrites normatives són les que tu has fet servir.


----------



## Xiscomx

Jo veig la construcció de la frase: _«La teva és una presència fonamental *que *no *en *podem prescindir»_, totalment correcta i amb molta més expressivitat que la segona versió: _«La teva és una presència fonamental *de què / de la qual *no podem prescindir»_, perquè consider que el *que *forma una combinació pleonàstica amb la partícula *en *com a complement genitiu:

_«La teva és una presència fonamental *que *no* en* podem prescindir [… * que *no se’*n *pot prescindir]»_.

També podríem considerar que el primer terme de la frase introdueix una mena de comparació d’igualtat o semblança: «_La teva és una presència (*tant*) fonamental *que *no *en *podem prescindir»_, que es completa en el segon.

No sé si acab d’entendre el teu comentari final. Em pareix que és possible en català la construcció parentètica: _«La noia, *que* el seu papa treballa, ha obtingut una beca», «La noia que ha obtingut una beca i *que* el seu papa treballa…,»_.


----------



## gvergara

Xiscomx said:


> Jo veig la construcció de la frase: _«La teva és una presència fonamental *que *no *en *podem prescindir»_, totalment correcta i amb molta més expressivitat que la segona versió: _«La teva és una presència fonamental *de què / de la qual *no podem prescindir»_, perquè consider que el *que *forma una combinació pleonàstica amb la partícula *en *com a complement genitiu:
> 
> _«La teva és una presència fonamental *que *no* en* podem prescindir [… * que *no se’*n *pot prescindir]»_.
> 
> També podríem considerar que el primer terme de la frase introdueix una mena de comparació d’igualtat o semblança: «_La teva és una presència (*tant*) fonamental *que *no *en *podem prescindir»_, que es completa en el segon.
> 
> No sé si acab d’entendre el teu comentari final. Em pareix que és possible en català la construcció parentètica: _«La noia, *que* el seu papa treballa, ha obtingut una beca», «La noia que ha obtingut una beca i *que* el seu papa treballa…,»_.


Vegem, forenses. Llavors, sempre és possible fer construccions d'aquesta mena? Podríeu dir-me si us sonen correctes aquestes oracions? 
_
El lloc *que hi *vam anar ahir és... 
L'home *que en* vam parlar és... 
La dona* que la seva* mare és... _

Gràcies, 

G.


----------



## Xiscomx

Per mi sí que són possibles com ja he dit abans.

1.  _El lloc _*que hi *_vam anar ahir és..._
·  En aquest cas és un ús pleonàstic de *hi* com a complement circumstancial i equivalent a [*on* hi vam anar].
_El lloc *on* hi vam anar ahir és…_​
2.  _L'home _*que en *_vam parlar és..._
·  El mateix que he dit a l’afegitó #6 : Combinació pleonàstica amb la partícula *en *com a complement genitiu:
_L’home que *se’n* va parlar_ [*de qui* es va parlar].​
3.  _La dona _*que la seva *_mare és..._
·  És la mateixa construcció parentètica que he dit també a #6:
_La dona, que la seva mare és cega, ha obtingut una beca [La dona que ha obtingut una beca i que la seva mare és cega…]._​


----------

